# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الاسلامي  مشروع ايمانى صغير قد يكون سبب فى عتقك من النار

## سراج منير

*
مشروع ايمانى صغير قد يكون سبب فى عتقك من النار 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة  
أسباب العتق فلا تفتر فإنَّها أعظم جائزة وأفضل غنيمة
{ فَاتَّقُوا النَّارَ الَّتِي وَقُودُهَا النَّاسُ وَالْحِجَارَةُ أُعِدَّتْ لِلْكَافِرِينَ} 
  {فَاتَّقُوا النَّارَ}  
 أي اتقوا النار بتصديق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وطاعة الله تعالى  .
 و"الناس" 
عموم ، ومعناه الخصوص فيمن سبق عليه القضاء أنه يكون حطبا لها ، أجارنا الله منها.
وهاهى عشرون سببا للعتق من النار 
1-فقد قال صلى الله علية وسلم  : ] إنَّ لله تعالى عتقاء في كل يوم و ليلة – يعني  في رمضان – وإنَّ لكل مسلم في كل يوم وليلة دعوة مستجابة [[ وصححه الألباني (2169) في صحيح الجامع ] 
            2-وقال صلى الله علية وسلم  : ] إنَّ لله عز وجل عند كل فطر عتقاء [ [حسنه الألباني  في صحيح الجامع ] 
فحري بمن سمع بهذا الحديث أن يبذل قصارى جهده في الاتيان بالأسباب التي بها فكاك رقبته من النَّار ، لا سيما في هذا الزمان الشريف ، حيث رحمة الله السابغة ، فيا باغي الخير هلمَّ أقبل ، فقد صفدت الشياطين ، وسجِّرت النيران ، وفتِّحت أبواب الجنة ، فيا لعظم رحمة الله !!  أي ربٍ كريم مثل ربِّنا ، له الحمد والنعمة والثناء الحسن .فكم لله من عتقاء كانوا في رق الذنوب والإسراف ، فأصبحوا بعد ذل المعصية بعز الطاعة من الملوك والأشراف .                                                                                          
 فلك الحمد كم له من عتقاء صاروا من ملوك الآخرة بعدما كان في قبضة السعير . فلك الحمد .فيا أرباب الذنوب العظيمة ، الغنيمة الغنيمة في هذه الأيام الكريمة ، فما منها عوض و لا لها قيمة ، فمن يعتق فيها من النار فقد فاز بالجائزة العظيمة .بشراك بأعظم بشارة كما قال النبي صلى الله علية وسلم  لأبي بكر رضى الله عنة  : ] أنت عتيق الله من النار [ [وصححه الألباني  في صحيح الجامع ] 
    ولا يُلقاها إلا ذو حظ عظيم ، فعسى أسير الأوزار يطلق ، عسى من استوجب النار يعتق ، جعلني اللهُ وإياك منهم .وقد دلنا رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم  على أعمال إذا قمنا بها كانت سببًا لعتق رقابنا من النَّار ،  
وقد جمعت لك منها عشرين سببًا ، لتعمد إليها ، وتحاول القيام بها جميعًا ، ضعها نصب عينيك ، حاول أنْ تجعل منها برنامجًا يوميًا ، ومشروعًا إيمانيًا ، دراسة جدواه تقول : إنَّ أرباحه لا نظير لها ، ولا مثيل لضخامتها ، إنَّه " العتق من النار " قال تعالى :
 ] فَمَن زُحْزِحَ عَنِ النَّارِ وَأُدْخِلَ الْجَنَّةَ فَقَدْ فَازَ وَما الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا إِلاَّ مَتَاعُ الْغُرُورِ[ [آل عمران : 185] 
فهذه أسباب العتق ، وقد بقي منك العمل ، فلا تفتر فإنَّها أعظم جائزة وأفضل غنيمة . 
1-الإخلاص فمن هذه الأسباب :
(1) الإخلاص .قال صلى الله علية وسلم  : ] لن يوافي عبد يوم القيامة يقول : لا إله إلا الله يبتغي بها وجه الله إلا حرَّم الله عليه النار [ [ رواه البخاري ]
ومن أظهر علاماته : النشاط في طاعة الله ، وأنْ يحب أن لا يطلع على عمله إلا الله .
قيل لذي النون : متى يعلم العبد أنَّه من المخلصين ؟ قال :
 إذا بذل المجهود في الطاعة ، وأحب سقوط المنزلة عند النَّاس .
فإذا أردت الفوز بهذه المنزلة العظيمة فجدَّ واجتهد ، وشد المئزر ، وأرِ الله من نفسك شيئًا يبلغك رضاه ، وبقدر ما تتعنى تنال ما تتمنى ، وعلى قدر جدِّك يكون جدُّك ،
 قال الصديق أبو بكر  رضى الله عنة  :
 والله ما نمت فحلمت ، ولا توهمت فسهوت ، وإنِّي لعلى السبيل ما زغت .
يقول ابن الجوزي في " صيد الخاطر "
 : فلله أقوام ما رضوا من الفضائل إلا بتحصيل  جميعها ، فهم يبالغون في كل علم و يجتهدون في كل عمل ، و يثابرون على كل فضيلة ، فإذا ضعفت أبدانهم عن بعض ذلك قامت النيات نائبة ، و هم لها سابقون . 
2-اصلاح الصلاة بإدراك تكبيرة الإحرام
قال صلى الله علية وسلم  : ] من صلى لله أربعين يوما في جماعة يدرك التكبيرة الأولى كتب له براءتان : براءة من النار و براءة من النفاق [ [وحسنه الألباني (6365) في صحيح الجامع ] 
وهذا مشروع إيماني ينبغي أن تفرغ له نفسك ، إنها مائتا   صلاة ، فاعتبرها مائتي خطوة إلى الجنة ، فهل لا تستحق سلعة الله الغالية أنْ تتفرغ لها ؟ وطريقك إلى ذلك أن تتخفف من أعباء الدنيا طوال هذه  المدة ، وعليك بالدعاء مع كل ( صلاة ) أن يرزقك الله الصلاة التالية تدرك تكبيرة الإحرام فيها ، وهكذا .واعلم أنَّ إصلاح النَّهار سبيل إلى إصلاح الليل ، والعكس صحيح ، وهذا يكون باجتناب الذنوب والحرص على الطاعات ووظائف الوقت من أذكار ونحوها ، فقط اجعل الأمر منك على بال ، واجتهد في تحقيقه ، واستعن بالله ولا تعجز ، فإن تعثرت في يوم ، فاستأنف ولا تمل ، فإنَّها الجنة ، إنَّه العتق من النار ، والسلامة من الدرك الأسفل  فيها . 
3-المحافظة على صلاتي الفجر والعصر
قال صلى الله علية وسلم: ] لن يلج النار أحد صلَّى قبل طلوع الشمس وقبل غروبها - يعني الفجر والعصر[-   [ رواه مسلم ]
وهذا بأن تصليهما في أول الوقت ، وتحافظ على أداء السنة قبلهما وقال صلى الله علية وسلم  : ] ركعتا الفجر خير من الدنيا و ما فيها [  [ رواه مسلم ] وقال صلى الله علية وسلم  : ] رحم الله امرءًا صلَّى قبل العصر أربعا [ وحسنه الألباني (3493) في  صحيح الجامع ]    
 وعليك أن تكثر من الدعاء والاستغفار بين الآذان والإقامة لتتهيأ للصلاة فترزق فيها الخشوع والخضوع ، فمداومتك على هذا سبب عظيم لاستقامة الحال مع   الله ، فعظِّم شأن هاتين الصلاتين ، فاستعن على أداء الفجر بالنوم مبكرًا ، والنوم على طهارة ، والأخذ بأذكار قبل النوم ، والدعاء بأن يهبك الله هذا الرزق العظيم . واستعن على أداء العصر بأن لا تتغذى قبلها مباشرة ، وأن لا ترتبط بأعمال ترهقك أو تشغل خاطرك ، ولكن حاول دائمًا على قدر المستطاع أن تستجم إيمانيًا في تلك الساعة من   النهار 
4-المحافظة على أربع ركعات قبل الظهر وبعده    
  قال صلى الله علية وسلم  : ] من يحافظ على أربع ركعات قبل الظهر وأربع بعدها حرَّمه الله على النار [     [ رواه أبو داود والنسائي والترمذي وصححه الألباني (584) في صحيح الترغيب ]
فهذا الفضل لا يحصل إلا لمن حافظ على هذه الركعات، وبعض العلماء يرى أنَّها سنة مؤكدة لما لها من جزاء عظيم فإذا وجدت نفسك تستصعب هذا فذكرها ] حرَّمه الله على النار [ وألح عليها تعتاده ، وإنه ليسير على من وفقه الله تعالى 
5-البكاء من خشية الله تعالى
قال صلى الله علية وسلم  : ] لا يلج النار رجل بكى من خشية الله حتى يعود اللبن في   الضرع ، و لا يجتمع غبار في سبيل الله و دخان جهنم في منخري مسلم   أبدا [ [ رواه الترمذي والنسائي وصححه الألباني (7778) في صحيح الجامع ]
فهنيئًا لك إذا صحت لك دمعة واحدة من خشية الله ، فإنَّ القلوب تغسل من الذنوب بماء العيون ، والبكاء قد يكون كثيرًا لاسيما في رمضان ومع سماع القرآن في صلاة التراويح والتهجد ،
 ولكن كما قال سفيان الثوري :
 إذا أتى الذي لله مرة واحدة في العام فذلك  كثير ويكفي أنَّ من رزق تلك الدمعة قد اختصه الله بفضل لا يبارى فيه
فهو في ظل عرش الرحمن يوم الحشر : فإنَّ من السبعة الذين يظلهم الله بظله يوم لا ظلَّ إلا ظله                                                
  ]2-- رجل ذكر الله خاليًا ففاضت عيناه [ [ رواه مسلم ]
والله يحب صنيعه هذا ، فقد يكون هذا سببًا في أن يحبه الله تعالى ، وساعتها لا تسأل عن نعيمه وفضله .
3-قال  صلى الله علية وسلم  : ] ليس شيء أحب إلى الله من قطرتين   وأثرين ، قطرة من دموع في خشية الله ، وقطرة دم تهراق في سبيل الله ، وأما الأثران فأثر في سبيل الله ، وأثر في فريضة من فرائض الله [ 
[  أخرجه الترمذي  وصححه الألباني في صحيح الترمذي (1363) ] 
قال خالد بن معدان : إنَّ الدمعة لتطفئ البحور من النيران ، فإنْ سالت على خد باكيها لم ير ذلك الوجه النَّار ، وما بكى عبد من خشية الله إلا خشعت لذلك جوارحه ، وكان مكتوبًا في الملأ الأعلى باسمه واسم أبيه منورًا قلبه بذكر الله . [ الرقة والبكاء لابن أبي الدنيا ص
فنعوذ بالله من عين لا تدمع من خشيته ، ونسأله عينًا بالعبرات مدرارة ، وقلبًا خاشعًا مخبتًا . 
6-مشي الخطوات في سبيل الله
عن يزيد بن أبي مريم  رضى الله عنة  قال : لحقني عباية بن رفاعة بن رافع رضي الله عنه وأنا أمشي إلى الجمعة فقال أبشر فإن خطاك هذه في سبيل الله سمعت أبا عبس يقول قال رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم  :
 ] من اغبرت قدماه في سبيل الله فهما حرام على النار [
 [ رواه الترمذي وقال حديث حسن صحيح وصححه الألباني  (687)في صحيح الترغيب] 
فاحتسب كل خطوة تخطوها في سبيل الله ، ممشاك إلى   المسجد ، وأعظمها تلك الخطوات إلى صلاة الجمعة .قال صلى الله علية وسلم  : 
] من غسَّل يوم الجمعة و اغتسل ، ثم بكَّر  وابتكر ، ومشى و لم يركب ، ودنا من الإمام ، واستمع و أنصت ، ولم يلغ ، كان له بكل خطوة يخطوها من بيته إلى المسجد عمل سنة أجر صيامها و قيامها [
 [ أخرجه الإمام أحمد وابن حبان والحاكم وصححه الألباني ( 6405 ) في صحيح الجامع ] 
وقد قيل : إنَّ هذا أعظم حديث في فضائل الأعمال ، فهنيئًا لك تلك الخطوات إن كانت في سبيل الله .فاحتسب خطاك في الدعوة إلى الله ، وإغاثة الملهوف ، وقضاء حاجة أخيك المسلم ،  وعيادة المرضى ، وشهود الجنائز ، ونحوها مما تقتضي منك العرق والجهد ، فلعلك بها تُعتق من النار . 
7-سماحة الأخلاق
قال صلى الله علية وسلم  : ] من كان هينا لينا قريبًا حرمه الله على النار[ 
 [وصححه الألباني (1745) في صحيح الترغيب ]
قال المناوي : ومن ثم كان المصطفى  صلى الله علية وسلم  في غاية اللين ، فكان إذا ذكر أصحابه الدنيا ذكرها معهم ، وإذا ذكروا الآخرة ذكرها  معهم ، وإذا ذكروا الطعام ذكره معهم. [ فيض القدير (6/207) ]
فكان كما قال الله تعالى : ] بِالْمُؤْمِنِينَ رَؤُوفٌ رَّحِيمٌ [ [ التوبة : 128 ]
 فكن سمحًا في سائر معاملاتك مع النَّاس ، باشًا في  وجوههم ، وتبسمك في وجه أخيك صدقة ، حليمًا غير غضوب ، لين   الجانب ، قليل النفور ، طيب الكلم ، رقيق الفؤاد ، فإذا اشتد أخوك فعامله بالرفق لا  الخشونة . ولا تنسَ " إنَّه العتق من النار " 
8-إحسان تربية البنات أو الأخوات
قال صلى الله علية وسلم  : ] ليس أحد من أمتي يعول ثلاث بنات أو ثلاث أخوات فيحسن إليهن إلا كنَّ له سترا من النار[ 
 [ رواه البيهقي وصححه الألباني (5372) في صحيح الجامع  ]وقال صلى الله علية وسلم  :
 ] من كان له ثلاث بنات فصبر عليهن ، وأطعمهن ،   وسقاهن ، وكساهن من جدّته كنَّ له حجابا من النار يوم القيامة [
 [ رواه الإمام أحمد وابن ماجه وصححه الألباني (6488) في صحيح الجامع ]
فاحتسب سعيك في طلب الرزق لتنفق على أولادك أو أخواتك ، واحتسب كل وقت تبذله في تربيتهم ، ولكن احذر من عدم الإخلاص ، فأنت تربيهم لله ، ليكونوا عبادًا لله ، لا ليكونوا ذخرًا لك ، أو حتى تتباهى بهم أمام النَّاس ، وسيظهر ذلك في اهتمامك بتعليمهم أمور دينهم ، بتحفيظهم القرآن ، اهتمامك بحجاب الفتيات ، وتعويدهم خصال الخير   والبر ، لو أحسنت النية ستوفقك إن شاء الله .
9-اعتق .. تُعتق .
فقد مضت الحكمة الإلهية والسنة الربانية بأنَّ الجزاءَ من جنس العَمل ، فمن أراد أنْ يُعتق غدًا من النَّار فليقدم قرابينه فيسعى في عتق الأنفسِ .قال صلى الله علية وسلم  :
 ] أيما امرئ مسلم أعتق امرءا مسلمًا فهو فكاكه من النار ، يجزي بكل عظم منه عظما منه ، وأيما امرأة مسلمة أعتقت امرأة مسلمة فهي فكاكُها من   النار ، يجزي بكل عظم منها عظما منها ، وأيما امرئ مسلم أعتق امرأتين مسلمتين فهما فكاكه من النار ، يجزي بكل عظمين منهما عظما منه [ 
[ رواه الطبراني وأبو داود وابن ماجه والترمذي وصححه الألباني (2700) ]
 وإذا كان هذا متعذرًا في زماننا ، فإنَّ فضل الله لا  ينقطع ، فثمَّ أعمال صالحة إذا قام بها العبد كانت كعتق الرقاب ، فهذه قرابينك يا منْ تريد عتقًا ، عسى أنْ تقبل فأبشر حينها بكل خير . 
10-الجلوس للذكر من بعد صلاة الفجر حتى طلوع   الشمس
أو من بعد صلاة العصر حتى المغرب ، تشتغل فيها بالتسبيح والتحميد والتكبير والتهليل قال صلى الله علية وسلم  :
] لأن أقعد مع قوم يذكرون الله تعالى من صلاة الغداة حتى تطلع الشمس أحب إليَّ من أن أعتق أربعة من ولد إسماعيل ، دية كل واحد منهم اثنا عشر ألفا ، ولأن أقعد مع قوم يذكرون الله من صلاة العصر إلى أنْ تغربَ الشمس أحب إلي من أن أعتق   أربعة [   
 [ رواه أبو داود وحسنه الألباني (5036) في صحيح الجامع ، (2916) في الصحيحة ]
وقال صلى الله علية وسلم  : 
] لأن أقعد أذكر الله تعالى وأكبره وأحمده وأسبحه وأهلله حتى تطلع الشمس أحب إلي من أن أعتق رقبتين من ولد إسماعيل ، ومن بعد العصر حتى تغرب الشمس أحب إلي من أنْ أعتق أربع رقبات من ولد إسماعيل [
 [ رواه الإمام احمد وحسنه الألباني في صحيح الترغيب (466) ] 
11-اللهج بهذا الذكر العظيم بعد صلاة الفجر
قال صلى الله علية وسلم 
 ] من قال دبر صلاة الفجر وهو ثاني رجله قبل أن يتكلم : لا إله إلا الله ، وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد ، يحيي ويميت ، بيده الخير ، وهو على كل شيء قدير . 
عشر مرات كتب الله له بكل واحدة قالها منهن حسنة ، ومحي عنه سيئة ، ورفع بها درجة ، وكان له بكل واحدة قالها عتق رقبة ، وكان يومه ذلك في حرز من كل مكروه ، وحُرس من الشيطان ، ولم ينبغ لذنب أن يدركه في ذلك اليوم إلا الشرك بالله[ 
[ رواه النسائي في الكبرى وحسنه الألباني  في صحيح الترغيب]وفي رواية :
 ]وكن له بعدل عتق رقبتين من ولد  إسماعيل [   [ السلسلة الصحيحة 
12- التكبير مائة قبل طلوع الشمس
قال صلى الله علية وسلم  : ] من قال : " سبحان الله " مائة مرة قبل طلوع الشمس وقبل غروبها كان أفضل من مائة بدنة ، ومن قال : " الحمد لله " مائة مرة قبل طلوع الشمس وقبل غروبها كان أفضل من مائة فرس يحمل عليها ، ومن قال : " الله أكبر " مائة مرة قبل طلوع الشمس وقبل غروبها كان أفضل من عتق مائة رقبة ، ومن قال : " لا إله إلا الله وحده ، لا شريك له ، له الملك ، وله الحمد ، وهو على كل شيء قدير " مائة مرة قبل طلوع الشمس وقبل غروبها لم يجيء يوم القيامة أحد بعمل أفضل من عمله إلا من قال قوله أو زاد [ 
[ رواه النسائي في الكبرى وحسنه الألباني في صحيح الترغيب (658) ] 
13-الوصية بهذه الذكر في أذكار الصباح والمساء
قال صلى الله علية وسلم  : 
] من قال : اللهم ! إني أشهدك ، وأشهد ملائكتك وحملة عرشك ، وأشهد من في السماوات ومن في الأرض : أنَّك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت ، وحدك لا شريك لك ، وأشهد أنَّ محمدا عبدك ورسولك . من قالها مرة ؛ اعتق الله ثلثه من النار ،ومن قالها مرتين ؛ أعتق الله ثلثيه من النار ، ومن قالها ثلاثا ؛ أعتق الله كله من النَّار [ 
[ رواه الحاكم في المستدرك وصححه الألباني في الصحيحة (267) ] 
14-التسبيح والتحميد مائة
عن أم هانىء رضي الله عنها قالت : مر بي رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم  ذات يوم فقلت : يا رسول الله . قد كبرت سني ، وضعفت - أو كما قالت - فمرني بعمل أعمله ، وأنا جالسة .قال : 
سبحي الله مائة تسبيحة فإنها تعدل لك مائة رقبة تعتقينها من ولد إسماعيل  واحمدي الله مائة تحميدة فإنها تعدل لك مائة فرس مسرجة ملجمة تحملين عليها في سبيل الله .وكبري الله مائة تكبيرة فإنها تعدل لك مائة بدنة مقلدة متقبلة .وهللي الله مائة تهليلة تملأ ما بين السماء   والأرض ، ولا يرفع يومئذ لأحد عمل أفضل مما يرفع لك إلا أن يأتي بمثل ما أتيت .
 [ رواه أحمد والبيهقي ، وحسنه الألباني (1553) في صحيح الترغيب  (1316) في الصحيحة] وفي رواية لابن أبي الدنيا جعل ثواب الرقاب في التحميد ومائة فرس في التسبيح وقال فيه 
:] وهللي الله مائة تهليلة لا تذر ذنبا ولا يسبقها عمل [
 فأكثر منها ، ولا تغفل عن هذا الورد في اليوم والليلة ، وخذ بهذا الدرع الواقي والزمه كذلك .قال صلى الله علية وسلم  :
 ] خذوا جنتكم من النار قولوا : سبحان الله ، و الحمد لله ، و لا إله إلا الله ، و الله أكبر ، فإنهن يأتين يوم القيامة   مقدمات ، و معقبات و مجنبات ، و هن الباقيات الصالحات [ 
[ رواه النسائي والحاكم وصححه الألباني (3214) في صحيح الجامع ] 
15-الإكثار من هذا الذكر في اليوم والليلة
قال صلى الله علية وسلم  :
 ] من قال : لا إله إلا الله ، وحده لا شريك له، له الملك ، و له الحمد ، و هو على كل شيء قدير. عشرا كان كمن أعتق رقبة من ولد إسماعيل [ [ متفق عليه]وقال صلى الله علية وسلم  :
] من قال : لا إله إلا الله وحده ، لا شريك له ،  له الملك ، وله الحمد ، وهو على كل شيء قدير . في يوم مائة مرة كانت له عدل عشر رقاب ، وكتب له مائة حسنة ، ومحيت عنه مائة سيئة ، وكانت له حرزا من الشيطان يومه ذلك حتى يمسي ، ولم يأت أحد بأفضل مما جاء به إلا رجل عمل أكثر منه [ [ متفق عليه ]
فاستكثر منه ، كل عشرٍ برقبة ، والمائة بهذا الفيض الإلهي من النعم ، فكم ستقدم من الرقاب  لتُعتق !! 
16-الطواف بالبيت سبعة أشواط وصلاة ركعتين بعدها
قال صلى الله علية وسلم  : ]من طاف بالبيت سبعا و صلى ركعتين كان كعتق رقبة [ 
[ رواه ابن ماجه وصححه الألباني (6379) في صحيح الجامع ]وقال صلى الله علية وسلم  :
 ] من طاف بهذا البيت أسبوعا فأحصاه كان كعتق رقبة لا يضع قدما و لا يرفع أخرى إلا حط الله عنه بها خطيئة و كتب له بها حسنة [
 [ رواه الترمذي والنسائي والحاكم وصححه الألباني (6380) في صحيح الجامع  ]وفي رواية للطبراني :
 ] من طاف بالبيت أسبوعا لا يلغو فيه كان كعدل رقبة يعتقها [     
 [ رواه الطبراني في الكبير، وصححه الألباني (1140) في صحيح الترغيب ]فاللهم تابع لنا بين الحج والعمرة ، ولا تحرمنا زيارة بيتك الحرام ، فاعقد العزم على الحج والاعتمار ، فإن لم تنله بالعمل نلته بالنية .قال صلى الله علية وسلم  في غزوة : 
] إن أقواما بالمدينة خلفنا ما سلكنا شعبا و لا واديا إلا و هم معنا حبسهم العذر [ [ متفق عليه ]
 فنالوا أجر الجهاد ولم يجاهدوا ، فنية المرء خير من عمله ، فإياك أنْ تيأس أو تقول : لا يمكن . ففضل الله واسع .قال صلى الله علية وسلم  : ] ما من يوم أكثر من أن يعتق الله فيه عبدا أو أمة من النار من يوم عرفة ، إنه ليدنو ثم يباهي بهم الملائكة فيقول : ماذا أراد هؤلاء ؟ [ [ رواه مسلم ] 
17-القرض الحسن أو أن تعطي أخاك شيئًا يتزود به للمعاش وهداية التائه الضال
قال صلى الله علية وسلم  : ] من منح منحة ورق [ أي الفضة ( المال) ] ، أو منح ورقا ، أو هدى زقاقا ، أو سقى لبنا كان له عدل رقبة أو نسمة[ [ رواه الإمام أحمد وصححه الأرنؤوط ]
فإذا طلب أحد النَاس منك قرضًا ( سلفة ) فأعطه ولا تبخل ، واحتسب لعله يكون سبب عتقك من النار ، أو أعن محتاجًا بشيء يتزود به على معاشه ، كأنْ تعطي امرأة مسكينة      ( ماكينة خياطة ) أو تعين فقيرًا بـ ( محل صغير ) يسترزق منه .
أو دل ضالاً أو أعمى على طريقه ، ولا ريب أنَّ أعظم الدلالات : دعوة الناس إلى منهاج السنة ] ما أنا عليه وأصحابي [ . 
18-الذب عن عرض أخيك المسلم
قال صلى الله علية وسلم  : ] من ذبَّ عن عرض أخيه بالغيبة كان حقا على الله أن يعتقه من النار [ 
[ رواه الإمام أحمد والطبراني وصححه الألباني (6240) في صحيح الجامع
فإياك ومجالس الغيبة ، والنيل من أعراض المسلمين ، وذكرك أخاك بما يكره ، فإذا جلست في مجلس ، ونال النَّاس من عرض أخيك المسلم ، فاحذر فإنَّ المستمع لا يخرج من إثم الغيبة إلا بأنْ ينكر بلسانه ، فإن خاف فبقلبه ، فإن قدر على القيام أو قطع الكلام لزمه .
قال الغزالي :
 ولا يكفي أن يشير باليد أن اسكت أو بحاجبه أو رأسه وغير ذلك فإنه احتقار للمذكور بل ينبغي الذب عنه صريحا كما دلت عليه الأخبار .  
 [ فيض القدير (6/127) ] 
19-ارم بسهم في سبيل الله
قال صلى الله علية وسلم  : ] أيما مسلم رمى بسهم في سبيل الله فبلغ مخطئا أو مصيبا فله من الأجر كرقبة [
[ رواه الطبراني في الكبير وصححه الألباني (2739) في صحيح الجامع ]
هذا لمن كتب عليهم الجهاد ، وقد استدل به العلماء على فضل الرماية وتعلمها . [ الفروسية لابن القيم ص(138) ]أمَّا إذا لم تكن منهم ، فقد قال تعالى :
 ] وَجَاهِدْهُم بِهِ جِهَادًا كَبِيرًا [ [الفرقان/52]
 أي بالقرآن ، وهذا جهاد العلم والدعوة .فارم بسهمك في الدعوة إلى سبيل الله ، فلأن يهدي الله بك رجلاً واحدًا خير لك من كل خيرات الدنيا ، والدال على الخير كفاعله .وارم بسهمك في الذود عن كتاب الله المساعدة في إنشاء دور تحفيظ القرآن ، بطبع ونشر  المصاحف .ارم بسهمك في الذب عن سنة رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم  ، برعاية طلبة العلم والنفقة عليهم ليقوموا بهذا العبء الثقيل ، انشر كتب السنة ، تفقّه حتى لا يكون لأحدٍ سبيل إلى السنة المطهرة وفيك عين تطرف ، وهكذا . 
20-الإلحاح وكثرة الدعاء بذلك
قال  صلى الله علية وسلم  : ] ما سأل رجل مسلم الله الجنة ثلاثا إلا قالت   الجنة : اللهم أدخله الجنة ، و لا استجار رجل مسلم الله من النار ثلاثا إلا قالت النار : اللهم أجره منِّي [
 [ رواه الإمام أحمد وصححه الألباني (5630) في صحيح الجامع ]
كان سفيان الثوري يستيقظ مرعوبًا يقول : النار ..  النار ، ويقول : شغلني ذكر النار عن النوم والشهوات ، ثمَّ يتوضأ ويقول إثر وضوئه : اللهم إنَّك عالم بحاجتي غير   مُعلَّم ، وما أطلب إلا فكاك رقبتي من النَّار . [ الحلية (7/60) ]
فواظب على أن تدعو الله بأنْ تعتق رقبتك ، وأقبل على الله  بكليتك ، مع حضور القلب ، مع الانكسار والتضرع بين يدي الرب سبحانه ، واستقبل القبلة ، وأنت على طهارة ، وأكثر من الثناء على الله وحمده بما هو أهله ، وناده بأسمائه الحسنى ، وارفع يدك مستسلمًا ، وأكثر من الاستغفار والتوبة ،
وتحرَّ أوقات الإجابة  الستة :
 وهي الثلث الأخير من الليل ، وعند الأذان ، وبين الأذان والإقامة ،وإدبار الصلوات المكتوبات ، وعند صعود الإمام يوم الجمعة على المنبر حتى تقضى الصلاة ، وآخر ساعة بعد العصر من ذلك اليوم .ثمَّ ألح في المسألة بأن تعتق رقبتك من النَّار ، ومن الخير أن تتصدق بعد هذا الدعاء بصدقة فمثل هذا الدعاء لا يكاد يرد أبدا . كما قال ابن القيم – رحمه الله –  [الجواب الكافي ص (5) ]
21-إصلاح الصيام
قال صلى الله علية وسلم  : ] الصوم جنة يستجن بها العبد من النار[ 
[ رواه الطبراني في الكبير وحسنه الألباني (3867) في صحيح الجامع ]
وقد جعل الله الصيام بدل عتق الرقبة في دية القتل الخطأ وكفارة الظهار قال الله تعالى : 
] فَدِيَةٌ مُّسَلَّمَةٌ إِلَى أَهْلِهِ وَتَحْرِيرُ رَقَبَةٍ مُّؤْمِنَةً فَمَن لَّمْ يَجِدْ فَصِيَامُ شَهْرَيْنِ مُتَتَابِعَيْنِ تَوْبَةً مِّنَ اللّهِ وَكَانَ اللّهُ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا [
 [النساء : 92 ]قال تعالى :
 ] وَالَّذِينَ يُظَاهِرُونَ مِن نِّسَائِهِمْ ثُمَّ يَعُودُونَ لِمَا قَالُوا فَتَحْرِيرُ رَقَبَةٍ مِّن قَبْلِ أَن يَتَمَاسَّا ذَلِكُمْ تُوعَظُونَ بِهِ وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرٌ فَمَن لَّمْ يَجِدْ فَصِيَامُ شَهْرَيْنِ مُتَتَابِعَيْنِ مِن قَبْلِ أَن يَتَمَاسَّا [ [المجادلة : 3 -4]
فإذا كان الصيام بديلاً عن العتق ، وإذا كان من أعتق رقبة أُعتق بها من النَّار ، فلعل الإكثار من الصيام سبب لنفس الجزاء
فلابد من تعاهده بالإصلاح ، بأنْ يكون صيامًا عن المحرمات ، وعدم الوقوع في   المكروهات ، وعدم التوسع في المباحات ، صيام للجوارح ، بل صيام للقلب عن كل شاغل يشغله عن الله ، فترفق  ، ولا تستكثر من أمور الدنيا في رمضان ، فرمضان الفرصة الثمينة للفوز بالجنة والنجاة من النار 
22-إطعام الطعام للمساكين
فقد جعل الله إطعام الطعام محل العتق في كفارة الظهار   ] ومَن لَّمْ يَسْتَطِعْ فَإِطْعَامُ سِتِّينَ مِسْكِينًا ذَلِكَ لِتُؤْمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَتِلْكَ حُدُودُ اللَّهِ وَلِلْكَافِرِينَ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ [ [ المجادلة : 4]
وجعل إطعام المساكين أو كسوتهم محل عتق الرقاب في كفارة الأيمان .
قال تعالى :
 ] لاَ يُؤَاخِذُكُمُ اللّهُ بِاللَّغْوِ فِي أَيْمَانِكُمْ وَلَكِن يُؤَاخِذُكُم بِمَا عَقَّدتُّمُ الأَيْمَانَ فَكَفَّارَتُهُ إِطْعَامُ عَشَرَةِ مَسَاكِينَ مِنْ أَوْسَطِ مَا تُطْعِمُونَ أَهْلِيكُمْ أَوْ كِسْوَتُهُمْ أَوْ تَحْرِيرُ رَقَبَةٍ فَمَن لَّمْ يَجِدْ فَصِيَامُ ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ ذَلِكَ كَفَّارَةُ أَيْمَانِكُمْ إِذَا حَلَفْتُمْ وَاحْفَظُواْ أَيْمَانَكُمْ كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللّهُ لَكُمْ آيَاتِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ[
 ] ولإطعام الطعام – لاسيما للفقراء والمساكين – مزية عظيمة في الإسلام ، فهو من أفضل الأعمال الصالحة عند الله تعالى :
1-عن عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنهما أن رجلا سأل رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم  :أي الإسلام خير ؟
 قال : تطعم الطعام ، وتقرأ السلام على من عرفت ومن لم تعرف . [ متفق عليه ]
2-وسئل رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم  أي الأعمال أفضل ؟!فقال صلى الله علية وسلم  : 
] إدخالك السرور على مؤمن أشبعت جوعته ، أو كسوت عورته ، أو قضيت له حاجة [ 
[ رواه الطبراني في الأوسط وحسنه الألباني (954) في صحيح الترغيب ]
3-قال رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم  : ] اعبدوا الرحمن ، وأطعموا الطعام ، وأفشوا السلام ، تدخلوا الجنة بسلام [ 
[ رواه الترمذي وقال حديث حسن صحيح ]بل اختصَّ الله من يقوم بهذا العمل الصالح بنعيم سابغ في الجنة .
4-وقال صلى الله علية وسلم  : ] إن في الجنة غرفا ، بُرى ظاهرها من باطنها ، وباطنها من ظاهرها .فقال أبو مالك الأشعري : لمن هي يا رسول الله ؟ قال : هي لمن أطاب الكلام ، وأطعم الطعام ، وبات قائما والناس نيام .  
وصححه الألباني في صحيح الترغيب (946) ]وهو معدود في أفضل عباد الله تعالى
5-.قال صلى الله علية وسلم  : ]خياركم من أطعم الطعام [ 
[رواه أبو الشيخ ابن حبان في كتاب الثواب وقال الألباني : حسن صحيح في صحيح الترغيب (948) ]
ويكفي أنَّ الله جعل له ثوابًا مدخرًا يوم القيامة .
6-قال الله في الحديث القدسي : يا ابن آدم استطعمتك فلم تطعمني .قال : يا رب كيف أطعمك وأنت رب العالمين ؟ قال : أما علمت أنه استطعمك عبدي فلان فلم تطعمه ، أما علمت أنك لو أطعمته لوجدت ذلك عندي . [ رواه مسلم ]
فهنيئًا أيها الفائز بالعتق ، وعزاءً لكل من فاته هذا الفضل العظيم
يا من أعتق فيها من النار هنيئا لك المنحة الجسيمة ، و يا أيها المردود فيها جبر الله مصيبتك هذه فإنها مصيبة عظيمة .
كان عطاء الخراساني يقول : 
إني لا أوصيكم بدنياكم ، أنتم بها مستوصون ، وأنتم عليها حراص ، وإنما أوصيكم بآخرتكم ، تعلمون أنه لن يعتق عبد ، وان كان في الشرف والمال ، وإن قال أنا فلان ابن فلان حتى يعتقه الله تعالى من النار ، فمن أعتقه الله من النار عتق ، ومن لم يعتقه الله من النار كان في أشد هلكة هلكها أحد قط ، فجدُّوا في دار المعتمل لدار الثواب ، وجدُّوا في دار الفناء لدار  البقاء ، فإنما سميت الدنيا لأنها أدنى فيها المعتمل ، وإنما سميت الآخرة لأنَّ كل شيء فيها مستأخر، ولأنها دار ثواب ليس فيها عمل ، فألصقوا إلى الذنوب إذا أذنبتم إلى كل ذنب : " اللهم اغفر لي " فإنه التسليم لأمر الله .
وألصقوا إلى الذنوب " لا إله إلا الله وحده ، لا شريك له ، الله أكبر كبيرا ، والحمد لله رب العالمين ، وسبحان الله وبحمده ، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، وأستغفر الله ، وأتوب اليه "
فإذا نشرت   الصحف ، وجاء هذا الكلام ، قد ألصقه كل عبد إلى خطاياه رجا بهذا الكلام المغفرة ، وأذهبت هذه الحسنات سيئاته ،
 -فإنَّ الله تعالى يقول في كتابه : ] إِنَّ الْحَسَنَاتِ يُذْهِبْنَ السَّيِّئَاتِ ذَلِكَ ذِكْرَى لِلذَّاكِرِينَ[  
 فمن خرج من الدنيا بحسنات وسيئات رجا بها مغفرة لسيئاته ، ومن أصر على الذنوب ، واستكبر عن الاستغفار ، خرج  ذلك اليوم مصرا على الذنوب ، مستكبرا عن الاستغفار ، قاصَّه الحساب ، وجازاه بعمله إلا من تجاوز عنه الكريم ، فإنه لذو مغفرة للناس على ظلمهم ، وهو سريع الحساب .  [ حلية الأولياء (5/194) ]
قال ابن رجب : 
إن كنت تطمع في العتق فاشتر نفسك من الله ] إِنَّ اللّهَ اشْتَرَى مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَنفُسَهُمْ وَأَمْوَالَهُم بِأَنَّ لَهُمُ الجَنَّةَ [  
 فمن كرمت عليه نفسه ، هان عليه كل ما يبذل في افتكاكها من النار .اشترى بعض السلف نفسه من الله ثلاث مرار أو أربعا يتصدق كل مرة بوزن نفسه فضة واشترى عامر بن عبد الله بن الزبير نفسه من الله بدية ست مرات تصدق بها .واشترى حبيب نفسه من الله بأربعين ألف درهم تصدق بها .وكان أبو هريرة   يسبح كل يوم اثني عشر ألف تسبيحة بقدر ديته يفتك بذلك نفسه ."والحجارة" هي حجارة الكبريت الأسود - عن ابن مسعود   -
وخصت بذلك لأنها تزيد على جميع الأحجار بخمسة أنواع من العذاب :                                                                                       1. سرعة الاتقاد 
2. نتن الرائحة 
3.، كثرة الدخان
 4.، شدة الالتصاق بالأبدان 
5.، قوة حرها إذا حميت. وليس في قوله تعالى : {وَقُودُهَا النَّاسُ وَالْحِجَارَةُ}
 دليل على أن ليس فيها غير الناس والحجارة ، بدليل ما ذكره في غير موضع من كون الجن والشياطين فيها. وقيل : المراد بالحجارة الأصنام ، لقوله تعالى : {إِنَّكُمْ وَمَا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ حَصَبُ جَهَنَّمَ} [الأنبياء : 98] 
أي حطب جهنم. وعليه فتكون الحجارة والناس وقودا للنار وذكر ذلك تعظيما للنار أنها تحرق الحجارة مع إحراقها للناس. وعلى التأويل الأول يكونون معذبين بالنار والحجارة.
8-روى مسلم عن العباس بن عبدالمطلب قال قلت : يا رسول الله ، إن أبا طالب كان يحوطك وينصرك ، فهل نفعه ذلك ؟ قال : 
"نعم وجدته في غمرات من النار فأخرجته إلى ضحضاح - في رواية - ولولا أنا لكان في الدرك الأسفل من النار" 
  : {أُعِدَّتْ لِلْكَافِرِينَ}
 ظاهره أن غير الكافرين لا يدخلها وليس كذلك ، بدليل ما ذكره في غير موضع من الوعيد للمذنبين وبالأحاديث الثابتة في الشفاعة ،  . وفيه دليل على ما يقوله أهل الحق من أن النار موجودة مخلوقة ، خلافا للمبتدعة في قولهم إنها لم تخلق حتى الآن.
9- روى مسلم عن عبدالله بن مسعود قال كنا مع رسول الله إذ سمع وجبة ، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : "تدرون ما هذا" قال قلنا : الله ورسوله أعلم ، قال : "هذا حجر رمي به في النار منذ سبعين خريفا فهو يهوي في النار الآن حتى انتهى إلى قعرها" .
10-وروى البخاري عن أبي هريرة قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : "احتجت النار والجنة فقالت هذه يدخلني الجبارون والمتكبرون وقالت هذه يدخلني الضعفاء والمساكين فقال الله عز وجل لهذه : أنت عذابي أعذب به من أشاء وقال لهذه : أنت رحمتي أرحم بك من أشاء ، ولكل واحدة منكما ملؤها" .
. يقال : احتجت بمعنى تحتج ، للحديث المتقدم حديث ابن مسعود ، ولأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد أريهما في صلاة الكسوف ، ورآهما أيضا في إسرائه ودخل الجنة ، فلا معنى لما خالف ذلك. وبالله التوفيق.
ولاتنسونا من صالح دعؤكم 
والحمد لله رب العالمين  *

----------

